# Re-lining a pop top caravan roof ??



## 116021 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi.
I need to re-line the inside of my Rapido Pop Top Caravan, as it is starting to sag, and is looking a little tatty..
Is this an easy job ??
What should I use for it ??

Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks.
Alan..


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi galank
Not too many responses to your prob, unusual really. I take it you have a poptop with flexible sides and rigid/solid roof. H aving in the past done a selfbuild on a VWT3, I started off with an elevating roof which before fitting I lined with carpet, a cheap cord (ribbed) type, it will have a foam backing which you scrape off, remove your poptop, turn upside down on a blanket or similar to protect the shell, measure including the complete profile, cut oversize, remove old lining, lay carpet into shell and press into profile, fold half back, and apply carpet glue( B&Q, Focus or Wickes) to the shell with a 4" paintbrush BUT NOT to the corner areas or the sides, repeat with the other half, make sure to apply pressure to the glued area, you will now have pleated carpet in the corners, in each corner slit down to the flat area, care should be taken not to go too far, now overlap the the two pieces of carpet and cut through both with a sharp knife,place the cut edges together and check for a good join, now starting from the of each side and working towards the corners apply the glue, same procedure with the carpet taking care to first butt the joins, you may need to lift the edges, use a sharp awl to do this, only appy pressure when you have a good join. Any other q's, feel free to PM me.
viator


----------



## 116021 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, but not really the answer I was looking for, as mine has got some sort of wood / plastery type linning.
Not 100% sure what it is really, as not want to rip it all apart until I am ready to replace it.
It has wood effect finish to it, like plastic coated paper, but underneath/ above is a powdery white substance, almost like in plaster board, but this may be due to the breakdown of the original material due to being damp.

It would need to be along the lines of a hardboard type material I would have thought, as plywood would be just too heavy. As it is 180 cm x 300cm in size.

Really need to know what the original lining is made from, and what could be used as a replacement, as am intending trying to sell it, as it never gets used.

But thanks for your help.

Alan.


----------

